# Special Agent Robert Patrick Flickinger



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Special Agent Robert Patrick Flickinger 
*Chickasaw Lighthorse Police Department
Tribal Police*
End of Watch: Friday, March 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 7, 2008
*Incident Location:* Oklahoma
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Special Agent Robert Flickinger was killed when his department vehicle was struck head-on as he tried to pass a vehicle.

Agent Flickinger was traveling east on State Highway 199 in Marshall County, Oklahoma, when he attempted to pass a slow moving vehicle and collided head on with a pick-up truck. Agent Flickinger died at the scene from his injuries.

Agent Flickinger had served with the Chickasaw Lighthorse Police Department for 16 years.
Agency Contact Information
Chickasaw Lighthorse Police Department
1130 West Main
Ada, OK 74820

Phone: (580) 436-7213

_*Please contact the Chickasaw Lighthorse Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Agent Flickinger! Your tour is ended and you now serve with St Michael to watch over your brethren. Thank you for your dedicated servicre.


----------



## JC19 (Jan 1, 2007)

Rest in Peace brother, your tour has ended here, you are now part of a new police force guarding heavens gate.


----------

